# Barn Restoration



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Folks,

A few picks of the job involved in the Wet Edge Thread. The little bard was a nightmare. I told my customer, even after I got done with the prime and finish, the look would be white wash. My customer simply said, do the best you can with it. The old wood was 50 years old. The gooving was so deep, I sprayed and back brushed, and rolled some areas and back brushed as deep into the grain as possible. It took me just about as long to do the small barn as it did for the larger one.

Large Barn was newly rennovated completely. Used brown wood glue to seal knots and two coats of ProVT with no back brushing. Painterman gets credit for helping me out with the glue and ProVt suggestions. Thank you Stan.

The smaller barn was primed with Zinnser Cover Stain cut with a little thinner and sprayed with Cabot's OVT.

Thanks to everyone else who helped me with great ideas and suggestions for this one. I did it by self with the exception of 50 helper hours. I spent a total of 306 working hours on this job.

Comments and questions? Feel free. I'll take all the good, bad, and ugly comments if you care to give input.

JTP


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*Several more finished photos*

Here are a few more pics of the barns.

JTP


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice job.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet job JTP ...you must be proud!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Theres one for the portfolio!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet job JTP ...you must be proud!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Theres one for the portfolio!


no kidding. 
how long did the whole thing take? very impressive for mostly a one man team!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

HOT DAMN, that looks REAL good.

Got a question, though. I've always had a longevity problem coating old dry weathered wood, especially "barn boards"

What's the secret to getting more than a couple of years without it wanting to jump off ? 

Then again, it may be no "secret", which explains why I now hang paper


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP says thanks*

Thanks for the compliments. Can't say much for the spelling, but I am proud of the job. As I mentioned, it took 306 hours for me plus 50 for a helper that wasn't much help.

D'arch--I have no idea how long the material is going to remain holding. I can say, cutting the Cover Stain with thinnner and working it into the grooves should provide the best protection its ever going to get. The Cabot's OVT should also hold pretty well. 

And --yeah it does look good from my house too! I usually call it the 520 when admiring my own work with customers around. I say heck yeah it a 520. Meaning--at 520 yards--almost anything looks good.

JTP


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JTP said:


> I usually call it the 520 when admiring my own work with customers around. I say heck yeah it a 520. Meaning--at 520 yards--almost anything looks good.
> 
> JTP


Auto painters use similar terms. The measure the quality of the job in distance. 


"You expect to get much better than a six footer for $89.99 ???!!"


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks amazing. I love the barn and the paint looks great


----------

